# Found another feral today with open mouth breathing?



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I found another feral bird (under 2 months age) with visibly open mouth breathing, with a click sound. The bird is not eating, and the right eye was closing time to time.

I took the bird to examine, it seems to have some growth inside the throat, but the air hole in this bird was wayyy below down the throat than normal.

I am wondering if this is canker, but also worried if it is chlamydia. I cannot get sick with psittacosis during the lockdown and pandemic, if this bird had Chlamydia.

I have no idea what the symptoms are for Chlamydia and I only suspect about that based on googling and found some threads here that suggest Chlamydia.

I have Flagyl with me, I can get doxycycline. 

Does anyone have any idea what disease this might be??


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've also never dealt with Chlamydia. Start him on the flagyl, 50 mg once daily and see if it makes a difference. Also give Nystatin to prevent a yeast infection. Handfeed him defrosted green peas if he is not eating.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, try to give a look at this link, it could maybe help you:

https://www.auspigeonco.com.au/visible-indicators-of-health-in-the-head-and-throat.html

I don't have any experience with chlamydia but here you can find some info about it (symptoms, etc):

https://www.northstardoves.com/pages/pigeon-diseases

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-ornithosis.php

Please keep us updated.


----------

